# Coffee Causes Hijack Alarm



## ALC Rail Writer (Jan 5, 2011)

> Washington (CNN) -- Federal aviation authorities say they are investigating a string of events that began Monday when a pilot spilled coffee on a cockpit panel, leading to a false hijack warning and culminating in the plane's emergency landing in Canada.At issue: Did United Airlines warn pilots not to hold beverages over the plane's electronics-laden console?
> 
> The incident occurred on United Airlines Flight 940, a Boeing 777-200 headed from Chicago to Frankfurt, Germany.


Read the rest of the story here.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Jan 6, 2011)

LOL...










High tech meets liquid... Also reminds me of a joke my sister told me, but I think I'll refrain from relating.


----------

